

Ask HN: How can we find a computer security Job in Europe - agesdear

Since all security jobs need clearance and also while all agencies is focused on developers, How could I find computer security position in Europe?
======
s3nnyy
"Europe" is kind of broad and so is "Security". Switzerland is probably a good
idea; try googling "Kudelski". Also, the guys from CloudFlare are constantly
looking for talent in London.

~~~
agesdear
Why Switzerland is a good idea? Is it about labor force. Because people are
talking about German and Sweden. Switzerland sounds good (Heidi, CERN, Alps
and high budgets all I know :))

------
tptacek
Virtually no security jobs require clearance (and the few that do aren't
great), but the good ones do need you to be comfortable with software
development.

